#ubuntu-sugarteam 2010-03-09
<Anurag> Michael or Henry here?
#ubuntu-sugarteam 2010-03-11
<dfarning_laptop> hey dogi, would add my account and password to aslo3, I turned off aslo2, turned on aslo3 adn will to work on aslo3 three this afternoon.
<dogi> ok
#ubuntu-sugarteam 2012-03-05
<Ignacio> Hola!
<Ignacio> Hi
#ubuntu-sugarteam 2020-03-08
<meeting> * meeting_-es has joined
<meeting> * meeting_-es changed topic to Este es un espejo de #ubuntu-sugarteam. Lo que usted escribe en Español aquí, se traducirá a English, luego se enviará a #ubuntu-sugarteam, y viceversa. http://wiki.sugarlabs.org/go/Service/meeting/Usage
